# Cannon 1200D pitfalls



## panacea_amc (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I would like to know the pitfalls of the Cannon 1200D which you have come across while handling it. I am actually on the point of buying it. I have read reviews on Amazon which are good, but they are mostly from the 1st time users.
So, I would like to know if anything bad which you have come across on this model.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

Most likely they would be first timers. I don't know how many would buy this camera after using mid range or pro body. And almost all of the owners of base model wouldn't upgrade to 1200D.

Read reviews from camera review sites. That's your best bet. And remember there is no perfect camera, every camera has it's own merits and demerits.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 1, 2015)

nac said:


> Most likely they would be first timers. I don't know how many would buy this camera after using mid range or pro body. And almost all of the owners of base model wouldn't upgrade to 1200D.
> 
> Read reviews from camera review sites. That's your best bet. And remember there is no perfect camera, every camera has it's own merits and demerits.


For a 25-30K budget, this model is the best bet with 18-55 mm & 55-250m lenses coming with it.
Please comment.


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> For a 25-30K budget, this model is the best bet with 18-55 mm & 55-250m lenses coming with it.
> Please comment.


Yeah, me too think the same. Excellent deal... But I also think after price cut 700D for 30k is also a good deal. Weigh your preference/priority.


----------

